
A Man in Kazakhstan Held Up a Blank Sign to See If He’d Be Detained. He Was - topisan
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/09/world/asia/kazakhstan-protests-blank-sign.html
======
leshokunin
“I want to show that the idiocy in our country has gotten so strong that the
police will detain me now even though there are no inscriptions, no slogans,
without my chanting or saying anything”.

This one hit a nerve. On a theoretical level, I can understand how some
countries are oppressive, belligerent and have total contempt for their
population. But the reality of a 22 year old man being arrested for no reason
whatsoever, that's really a step above what I'd consider dystopian. We're not
talking about making a joke or writing an article or something that criticizes
<insert authority figure>. We're talking about doing nothing.

So from one guy on the other side of the planet, let me express what you
can't, Aslan Sagutdinov: Kazakhstan's government is an absolute horror, and I
hope you get to replace it with something humane soon, and hopefully in a
peaceful way.

~~~
topisan
This is the worst feeling, being scared and not able to do anything. Thank you
for your comment!

